
IGNOR: Image-Guided Neural Object Rendering - ycnews
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s79HG9yn7QM
======
sharemywin
The paper:

[http://niessnerlab.org/projects/thies2018ignor.html](http://niessnerlab.org/projects/thies2018ignor.html)

